
Ask HN: Why would you accept a horizontal move in your career? - allfou
What is the main reason why you would accept an offer and move horizontally from XYZ to ABC, without being promoted to the next level.<p>1- Salary?<p>2- Tired of your current job&#x2F;employer?<p>3- Location?<p>4- Simply looking for a new place to work?<p>5- Other, specify.<p>Horizontal move = Sr. Software Engineer at XYZ =&gt; Sr. Software Engineer at ABC<p>Vertical move = Lead Software Engineer at XYZ =&gt; Engineering Manager at ABC
======
greenyoda
Not all vertical moves are upward - I was actually happy to move downward. My
latest career move was to go from management (at some point I had a couple of
development managers reporting to me) to just being a developer again. The
stress of being a manager was burning me out, and I realized that what I
really wanted to do was write code, not manage people.

------
cr0sh
I did this once in my career - in order to move away from microsoft
technologies and into open source technologies (LAMP specifically).

Since my at-the-time "professional" PHP/MySQL skills were non-existent (all I
had to show anything was a few bits-n-pieces of personal stuff) - I also took
a minor pay-cut doing it, which was easily made up and then some soon after
starting the position.

YMMV

------
kafkaesq
Because you have no interest in "management" per se (and the pay raise and
alleged gain in prestige aren't worth the headache).

And the only "upward" promotion you need is one that provides more time to
spend with your family or on your outside projects, or more vacation time,
etc.

------
jetti
I would accept a horizontal move because I ended up taking a job that is
different than what was portrayed by the recruiter. I thought it was a .NET
developer position but it is really an SSIS and SSIS ETL work.

------
malux85
ABC > XYZ

Being a Sr Software Engineer at Google is better than being a Sr Software
Engineer at Ice Station Zebra Associates

------
hellofunk
Fear of heights.

------
cauterized
Better culture

